# Total newbie would like help, ideas, insight!



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this board and to the entire thyroid issue. I had bilateral DVT and a PE in early March. After the hospital stay, I got the lab/test reports and had thyroid issue show up on CT for the PE. So, here I am.

T4 was 0.99 (normal 0.89 - 1.76); TSH was 3.151 (normal 0.400 - 4.200); thyroid peroxidase 0.3 (normal 0.0 - 9.0)I got my ultrasound and bloodwork reports from the hospital. Bloodwork is all normal except for T3 free was 1.88 (normal is 2.2 - 4.0). So, I am slightly hypo?

Ultrasound showed multi-nodular right lobe, left lobe has nodule 2.5 cm with soft tissue and fluid with internal color flow and isthmus has nodule 1.7 cm with soft tissue and fluid. Not great from what I have seen on internet but also not definite of anything. As far as the nodules go, the right contained nodules (subcentimeter) and the left contained only one as well as the isthmus contained only one or at least that is what report mentioned. Perhaps more subcentimeter nodules but not listed.

Endo was slightly hesitant to consider needle biopsy as I am on blood thinners; however, other doctor said they can help with the meds to make biopsy happen. I have my DD#2 wedding in early June and have a trip to Germany planned in July. What are my chances!!! Just looking for some ideas and guidance!

As endo is looking at the bloodwork, in particular the FT4, he comments "hmmm, that's interesting" - SO what the heck does that mean? He is rerunning TSH and FT4 to double check the results!! I am picking up thoses reports today.

I have a FNA scheduled for today with endo follow up on the 16th. He wanted to do follow-up in six weeks, but I said "that long" then suggested 4 weeks and I said "that long" so we got it at just two weeks. Won that one!

Any ideas, insight will be greatly appreciated!! :scared0015:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> Hi, I am new to this board and to the entire thyroid issue. I had bilateral DVT and a PE in early March. After the hospital stay, I got the lab/test reports and had thyroid issue show up on CT for the PE. So, here I am.
> 
> T4 was 0.99 (normal 0.89 - 1.76); TSH was 3.151 (normal 0.400 - 4.200); thyroid peroxidase 0.3 (normal 0.0 - 9.0)I got my ultrasound and bloodwork reports from the hospital. Bloodwork is all normal except for T3 free was 1.88 (normal is 2.2 - 4.0). So, I am slightly hypo?
> 
> ...












I am glad you are getting FNA. It does not pay to take chances w/this stuff.

Your FT3 is "very" low; you must be exhausted? Most of us feel best w/FT3 @ 75% of the range given by your lab and the TSH @ 1.0 or less.

What is DVT and PE?

Has your doctor run any antibodies' tests besides the Thyroid Peroxidase?

Please let us know the results of your FNA and I too, would be curious about the comment re FT4.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lemme guess -- deep vein thrombosis and pulmonary embolism? If that's correct, holy cow you've been through a lot. I'm not good at blood work, but even though your TSH is in range, it's on the higher side and your free T4 is really low (again, even though its in range). I want to ask you if you feel crummy, but given your history, I'm assuming the answer would be DUH!!?? :tongue0013:

Your TPO is pretty low, so that's good. I have to wonder if there aren't other factors contributing to slightly wonky thyroid numbers?


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

Joplin1975 is right - blood clot in right ankle and left thigh and a blood clot (PE) in lung. Had no symptoms of the left leg blood clot or one in lung.

Only antibodies test endo done was the Thyroid Peroxidase. He did run the FT4 and TSH again. Results: FT4 1.10 ng/dL (0.89 - 1.76)
TSH 2.233 mclU/ml (0.400 - 4.200)

FNA was done yesterday. Worst part was the disinfectant used to clean off my neck then covered neck/face with sterile cloth holding in the smell - I needed air, fresh air. Cough/gag!

I am tired but have been for a long, long time. Blamed it on age. Only reason this stuff is being checked out is because I saw the CT results from the lung blood clot and it noticed liver spots and thyroid spots. I had liver checked out - very cystic, but a normal (though unusual) condition. Then, went to check thyroid and here I am. Otherwise, I don't know if any of the doctors would have said anything about these conditions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> Joplin1975 is right - blood clot in right ankle and left thigh and a blood clot (PE) in lung. Had no symptoms of the left leg blood clot or one in lung.
> 
> Only antibodies test endo done was the Thyroid Peroxidase. He did run the FT4 and TSH again. Results: FT4 1.10 ng/dL (0.89 - 1.76)
> TSH 2.233 mclU/ml (0.400 - 4.200)
> ...


I am so sorry about the blood clots! Oh, my gosh..............................how terrifying that must have been!

Please let us know when you hear about the FNA.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

I find out my FNA biopsy results tomorrow. However, wondering if anyone else has/had this after FNA. My throat feels very uncomfortable since the FNA. I feel the isthmus nodule every time I swallow. It is worse when I bend over at the waist to pet the dog or pick something up. It is still slightly swollen. The other nodule on the left lobe is now noticeable, too. I could not find it before, but now I can locate it by the bruise. It feels big and slightly sore. I know, I see the doctor tomorrow and I will be mentioning this to him. Just curious.

The wait has not been too bad. However, I am alone often (DH works nights and sleeps during day; I am self employed and work out of home). It has been working on me, but I try to hide it or ignore it. Reading these boards, I can see I am not alone on some of my thoughts. Thanks so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> I find out my FNA biopsy results tomorrow. However, wondering if anyone else has/had this after FNA. My throat feels very uncomfortable since the FNA. I feel the isthmus nodule every time I swallow. It is worse when I bend over at the waist to pet the dog or pick something up. It is still slightly swollen. The other nodule on the left lobe is now noticeable, too. I could not find it before, but now I can locate it by the bruise. It feels big and slightly sore. I know, I see the doctor tomorrow and I will be mentioning this to him. Just curious.
> 
> The wait has not been too bad. However, I am alone often (DH works nights and sleeps during day; I am self employed and work out of home). It has been working on me, but I try to hide it or ignore it. Reading these boards, I can see I am not alone on some of my thoughts. Thanks so much!


Did they not tell you to "ice down?" If not, go immediately and get an ice pack to put on your poor neck.

Dang.

Hope to hear from you tomorrow.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was slightly sore and felt slightly swollen after my FNA. I did not use ice, but I agree that will help. I did use advil and it did help with the inflammation a bit.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response. No, did not tell me to ice. I will try, but it has been five days since the FNA. Might be a mute point to ice. As far as Advil goes, I cannot take it or Aleve or anything with asprin due to blood thinners I am on at the moment. Only Tylenol.


----------



## woodyfam (May 6, 2012)

Oh thank goodness for this post, I just got home from my FNA and I am hurting the same way. Noone told me ice either. I will do that now. Thanks!


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

The FNA results are BENIGN!! However, thyroid is coming out in August due to location/size of the nodules. I can feel the one every time I swallow. The nodule in the left thyroid is 2.5 cm and has been VERY noticeable since the FNA. So, out it comes. At least I can get past DD#2 wedding in June and a pre-planned vacation in July. Then, a little R&R time to remove thyroid and recover from the surgery.

I am so glad I pursued the CT results - no one in the hospital or on any doctor visits after even noticed the thyroid and liver potential problems on the CT report. I am getting every report, result, etc. from the hospital from now on! It is the only way I can be satisfied with what a doctor is telling me. When in the hospital with bilateral DVT's and a PE I had the following occur:
ordered an ultrasound for R arm to check for DVT (it was my R leg that had the problem)
one doctor told me/nurse I could get up after 12 hours on heparin, next doctor screams at nurse for letting me up
screaming doctor tells me I have dvt in R leg ankle, to use walker and not walk on R leg (DH says "what" and tell doctor I had dvt in L thigh; doc checks records and says walk on R leg, use walker on L leg as it is worse)
released on crutches and no weight bearing on L leg; see family doc next day and says forget crutches and walk on L leg to keep active as blood thinners have solidified clot and newer methods want movement of dvt legs
released without compressions socks, start wearing in six days; vascular doc says "NO" start wearing immediately (saw him three days after release)
All of the above was very irritating to a first-time diagnosed patient trying to understand it all.

Also, want to thank all of you for reading, giving suggestions and encouragement and just "being there" to help me through this. I will be adding this forum to a few others I read frequently and intend to keep learning and helping any way I can.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> The FNA results are BENIGN!! However, thyroid is coming out in August due to location/size of the nodules. I can feel the one every time I swallow. The nodule in the left thyroid is 2.5 cm and has been VERY noticeable since the FNA. So, out it comes. At least I can get past DD#2 wedding in June and a pre-planned vacation in July. Then, a little R&R time to remove thyroid and recover from the surgery.
> 
> I am so glad I pursued the CT results - no one in the hospital or on any doctor visits after even noticed the thyroid and liver potential problems on the CT report. I am getting every report, result, etc. from the hospital from now on! It is the only way I can be satisfied with what a doctor is telling me. When in the hospital with bilateral DVT's and a PE I had the following occur:
> ordered an ultrasound for R arm to check for DVT (it was my R leg that had the problem)
> ...


What truly wonderful news and when you get it out, the pathologist will go through that bad girl w/ a fine tooth comb.

Yay!!

You add greatly to our board; thank you for being here!


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

[quote name='haimia'] *After April 11, 2012 appointment* - Hi, I am new to this board and to the entire thyroid issue. I had bilateral DVT and a PE in early March. After the hospital stay, I got the lab/test reports and had thyroid issue show up on CT for the PE. So, here I am.

T4 was 0.99 (normal 0.89 - 1.76); TSH was 3.151 (normal 0.400 - 4.200); thyroid peroxidase 0.3 (normal 0.0 - 9.0)I got my ultrasound and bloodwork reports from the hospital. Bloodwork is all normal except for T3 free was 1.88 (normal is 2.2 - 4.0). So, I am slightly hypo?

Ultrasound showed multi-nodular right lobe, left lobe has nodule 2.5 cm with soft tissue and fluid with internal color flow and isthmus has nodule 1.7 cm with soft tissue and fluid. Not great from what I have seen on internet but also not definite of anything. As far as the nodules go, the right contained nodules (subcentimeter) and the left contained only one as well as the isthmus contained only one or at least that is what report mentioned. Perhaps more subcentimeter nodules but not listed.

Endo was slightly hesitant to consider needle biopsy as I am on blood thinners; however, other doctor said they can help with the meds to make biopsy happen. I have my DD#2 wedding in early June and have a trip to Germany planned in July. What are my chances!!! Just looking for some ideas and guidance!

As endo is looking at the bloodwork, in particular the FT4, he comments "hmmm, that's interesting" - SO what the heck does that mean? He is rerunning TSH and FT4 to double check the results!! I am picking up thoses reports today.

I have a FNA scheduled for today with endo follow up on the 16th. He wanted to do follow-up in six weeks, but I said "that long" then suggested 4 weeks and I said "that long" so we got it at just two weeks. Won that one!

Any ideas, insight will be greatly appreciated!! :scared0015:

*After May 1, 2012 appointment* - Only antibodies test endo done was the Thyroid Peroxidase. He did run the FT4 and TSH again. Results: FT4 1.10 ng/dL (0.89 - 1.76)
TSH 2.233 mclU/ml (0.400 - 4.200)


> *So, I just saw Endo again on the 16th. FNA was benign. He ran bloodwork again and here you go!
> TSH 2.8 (0.40 - 4.0 but doctor follows 1.0 - 2.0)
> FT4 0.51 (0.89 - 1.76)
> FT3 2.26 (2.2 - 4.0)
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> haimia said:
> 
> 
> > *After April 11, 2012 appointment* - Hi, I am new to this board and to the entire thyroid issue. I had bilateral DVT and a PE in early March. After the hospital stay, I got the lab/test reports and had thyroid issue show up on CT for the PE. So, here I am.
> ...


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*At the eight-week mark, I will be getting really close to surgery (no date yet, but that is the plan) and I have a standing order for bloodwork prior to surgery.*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> *At the eight-week mark, I will be getting really close to surgery (no date yet, but that is the plan) and I have a standing order for bloodwork prior to surgery.*


Ah, yes................................I had forgotten that!! Let us know when the date is set! Please!


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*So upset. I started levothyroxin on Saturday (5/26/2012). Had blood work for my INR (blood thinner test) yesterday and found my INR dropped to 1.57 (was at 1.74 last week and needs to be 2.0 - 3.0). I am wondering if it is the levo or the predisone (I take for seven days prior to rheumatoid medicine infusion because RA med not holding for entire four weeks). Any thoughts?? I looked up a multi-drug interaction website and it states the predisone decreases warfarin effects while the levo increases warfarin effects. Ugh I am still taking enoxiparin injections (bridge to cover blood thinning until INR reaches level), but I am so sick of the injections twice a day and no where to put them! My stomach is a giant bruise!*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haimia said:


> *So upset. I started levothyroxin on Saturday (5/26/2012). Had blood work for my INR (blood thinner test) yesterday and found my INR dropped to 1.57 (was at 1.74 last week and needs to be 2.0 - 3.0). I am wondering if it is the levo or the predisone (I take for seven days prior to rheumatoid medicine infusion because RA med not holding for entire four weeks). Any thoughts?? I looked up a multi-drug interaction website and it states the predisone decreases warfarin effects while the levo increases warfarin effects. Ugh I am still taking enoxiparin injections (bridge to cover blood thinning until INR reaches level), but I am so sick of the injections twice a day and no where to put them! My stomach is a giant bruise!*


Oh, honey bunny!! This is a mess. It is true; both these things affect your warfarin numbers.

Are "all" your doctors working in "concert" here? This is very very important that all of them are communcating.


----------

